# Blank mind invisible brain



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

No memories ,no imagination ,cant think,visualize ,day dream , no yesterday ,no tomorrow and definitely no today. No summer or winter. Can't even "feel or visualize "Monday to Sunday. Everything is one flat line. Can't even sense the woRd week or year. Not only images are gone from my mind but it seems like words are starting to fade. Have no idea what I did yesterday or even today definitely can't plan for tomorrow. I'm staring at this message and words don't even come to mind to express how I feel. I've been on survival mode with hundreds of symptoms for the past 6 months. I try to look back in my life but nothing comes to mind all memories gone . Is this even possible ? Seriously the word s.... Is on my mind almost every single day. Can't even put together or plan in my mind what's ahead of me in 10 m. Have no sense of self or sense of time. Things keep getting worse. I have nothing inside my head no images at all I have nothing going on. I'm exhausted surviving this every day. Nothing comforts me nothing distracts me nothing registres it's like my brain cells are done ,gone,seriously I have no idea what to do anymore. I can barely write anymore as nothing comes to mind. My mind feels so blind. My memory is gone. I have no hope Only a miracle to save me from this one. I wish full recovery for everyone.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

The blank mind struggle is real...


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

It's very hard I have no words to describe it. I'm seriously exhausted. My brain hurts.


----------



## Chris90 (Aug 1, 2018)

I had this exact same thing for a while, but it has alleviated over time. You say you’ve been experiencing this for 6 months and are just surviving each day. What steps are you taking to recover? Are you getting proper sleep, eating a balanced diet, taking supplements, and exercising every day? Are you leaving your bedroom each day and getting some sunlight? Do you have any type of support group or person who is taking care of you and making sure you stay on a path to recovery? How about your anxiety? What are you doing to decrease your level of anxiety over your symptoms?


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Chris I can't exercise I have extreme fatigue I do nothing my brain doesn't allow it I can't visualize anything no images in mind everything is black no memories no sense of self or time. I have no hope. How long do you have it ?? What symptoms do you have ? Hows your vision and memory. I'm gone I don't even exist.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Got it, Mirtazapine helped mine at a time, it's not permanent


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

My entire life is vanished seriously I don't remember anything. How is it possible for memories to come back ?? If you ask me what I did yesterday and so on I can't answer that. Nothing lives inside my brain. I'm not over reacting or tripping. This is real my dp hit and memories started to fade away to the point completely gone. I can't even visualize or feel the day of the week can't even picture that. I'm totally gone. I don't see many ppl with these cognitive issues /impaired. I can't even live a normal life not even pretend


----------



## Chris90 (Aug 1, 2018)

anitas said:


> Chris I can't exercise I have extreme fatigue I do nothing my brain doesn't allow it I can't visualize anything no images in mind everything is black no memories no sense of self or time. I have no hope. How long do you have it ?? What symptoms do you have ? Hows your vision and memory. I'm gone I don't even exist.


It only seems like you can't exercise because you're dissociated, but you can. I could hardly feel my legs when this started, but I still walked a mile each day, even though I was tired and extremely anxious about it. You need to start doing this, regardless of how uncomfortable it is. It will become easier over time and become a routine thing for you. It will also help you to fall asleep faster and get better sleep, as well as generate new neurons in your brain.

The blank mind symptom I had for around 3 to 4 months after getting DP from a week of long panic attacks induced by a bad experience with weed. This symptom went away once I got my anxiety under control with exercise, magnesium/zinc/calcium supplements, distraction, and sleep. Even though I felt as if I could do nothing I used to, I forced myself to try. I was shocked to find out I was still a beast at FPS games, even though I had no idea what had just happened 10 seconds prior while playing. This in and of itself proved to me that my brain was working fine, but certain parts were not working in sync with each other, alleviating the constant "you have a brain tumor or brain damage" type of thoughts. Yours is working, too, which is why you're able to post here coherently.

I had all the symptoms you describe. The empty mind, no daydreaming, no thoughts about the future or past, no sense of time, blurry vision, floaters, poor memory, nightmares, cold sweats, no emotions, etc, for around 3 to 4 months.

How quickly you'll get out of this early stage of absolute terror is going to depend on the level of effort you put into your recovery. I know nothing seems to give you immediate relief, and everything is much harder to do when you're always exhausted and you feel disconnected from your mind and body. The fact that nothing helps in the short term saps your motivation to do anything, but in the long run, the daily steps you take towards your recovery will add up and get you to a much better state of mind than you're in now at a much quicker pace.

I would recommend that if you can, get someone or some people who will hold you accountable to taking the steps you need to in order to recover. I hate walking, going to bed early, eating healthy, and taking vitamins. But my mother is my support in this, and she makes certain that I get these things done every single day, and it has payed off enormously. She has been the biggest factor in the progress I've made in the 6 months I've had DP, and I have made a TON of progress.

Also, if there's anything in your past that caused you psychological trauma, you need to see a therapist or psychologist that can treat this. Even though I don't have any traumatic memories, I still see a psychologist once a week. He's another person who holds me accountable and keeps me assured that this episode of DP will pass, as he's successfully treated patients with DP before.

Lastly, I can tell that this place isn't doing you much good either. You aren't at a point where you believe you'll make it out of this yet. I was there, too, and all this place did was increase my anxiety and convince me that I was finished. I saw posts about people having DP for decades and my DP got worse. I looked at everyone's symptoms and if mine didn't match theirs completely, I immediately thought I wasn't suffering from DP, but something else, like brain damage. If you're going to stay here, limit yourself to the recovery stories section.

I want you to recover quickly, so please, take my advice seriously and don't give up when you don't see immediate results. Understand that the results will come in terms of months, not hours or days. I kick myself everyday for wasting time needlessly suffering when I should have been doing the things I needed to do to get better.

Get well soon, Anitas.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

That was a very nice post ,thank you for taking the time to write all of that.


----------

